# My friend needs your help!



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

Fellow DW members,
My friend Glynn needs your help to hit the UK charts. 
here's the information : http://www.examiner.co.uk/leisure-an...6081-25933209/

Basically i need you to buy his single this week only so he can hit the UK charts.
Band name is DESTINATION and the track name is IF I RULED THE WORLD.
It is available for download at iTunes, Amazon, Napster, Rhapsody and eMusic.

Could you please post on here if you have bought the single, so i can let him know how many of here has bought it.
Thanks again fellow DW members:thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.examiner.co.uk/leisure-a...-facebook-competition-victory-86081-25933209/


----------



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

chisai said:


> http://www.examiner.co.uk/leisure-a...-facebook-competition-victory-86081-25933209/


im confused mate


----------



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.ourdestination.co.uk/
That's his website and you can listen few tracks on the bottom right hand corner.
Cheers


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

vortex114 said:


> im confused mate


The link in your post never worked for me. Just came up with a 404 error.


----------

